# Florida Bay Mission 8/29



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

Where did you launch from?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool pics.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Where did you launch from?


Gilberts


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Did you land the cuda? Sounds like an awesome time and good looking photos ta boot.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Did you land the cuda? Sounds like an awesome time and good looking photos ta boot.


Yes hooked and landed all by myself. She wasnt that big but shur surprised me. It was a topwater fly. Cuda was probably 12".


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sounds like a decent day indeed, congrats


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Where did you launch from?
> 
> 
> Gilberts


I use to stay at Gilberts every weekend when I was a kid. 
My parents were great friends with the owner so it was like $25 a night. lol
We used to fish that area, but out of a 26CC....lol
I've been dying to go back once my skiff is completed.
Stay for a weekend and fish that whole area of Florida Bay.

Did you guys run far from the Motel? 
It's something I definitely want to do soon.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Like your pics, especially the last one.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thx for the comments guys. Florida bay is full of reds right now. We must of seen like 20 in a small area and all were overslot. Dont have to go to far from the ramp, maybe 10-15 miles west and you'll start running into them. They were mean too. I spooked a couple on several cast but they did a u-turn and came at it again. Skitterwalks and black spoons were being torn up.


----------



## Lex_Johnson (May 25, 2009)

Be careful leaving your truck parked at Gilberts.....My truck was broken into twice there. 
Cool boats by the way, I have a similar type of skiff and grew up fishing that area. If you see a yellow 16.6ft skiff with a G loomis tribal fish on the side, that's me. I have a 35 gallon coffin box fiberglassed down the middle like a Hell's bay.


----------

